# Woot! Poots a Hoot!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Today's Woot!, a wireless network security camera, has inspired an interesting series of humorous,
if not snarky comments.

Here's a sample, slightly edited for continuity:

_"I always feel like... somebody's watching meeeeeeee"

"Creep school janitor + IP camera = 10 o'clock news headline."

"Perhaps I'll get two and have one watch the other one."

"The girl next door isn't quite as "next door" anymore. Thanks, woot! Sincerely, Peeping Tom"

"Thats just wrong"

"heck, you didn't say how BIG this gadget is? will it fit into, say, a kleenex box? a stuffed animal?
a clock radio??"

"Man, as a paranoid teenager with OCD, you have no idea how much I would love this! Damn
minimum wage job!"

"Who can it be now? I was there and saw what you did -- saw it with my wi-fi cam. So you can
wipe off that grin, I know where you've been, and it's all been a pack of lies."

"Looks like I can get robbed by woot too! -99.99"

"now i can spy on all of my friends! oh...maybe i shouldn't have put that on woot"

"Sweet! I can tie this to my cieling fan and be amazed for hours!"

"heck, you didn't say how BIG this gadget is? will it fit into, say, a kleenex box? a stuffed animal? a clock radio?? and power is 5VDC?? no mention of a power adapter? just asking."_

...and my favorite snark, in response to the last post:

_"Try using that lump 3 feet above your ass and before asking questions - you should do a little reading. (it) includes (an) AC Adapter"_

Source: http://www.woot.com/Forums/ViewPost.aspx?PostID=730645&PageIndex=1&ReplyCount=126


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah, Woot. I have gotten many bargains there, and enjoyed many forum postings. :lol:


----------

